# kwan loong medicated oil



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Anybody know where to find this? Somewhere in Markham?

We had some way back when that my stepdad gave US, but he passed away 3 years ago... (BTW he was the most awesome stepdad ever...)

Thanks!


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

this is the kind of medicated oil we keep a bottle or two in our home...old school...but it works...I would imagine places like p mall or market village or most chinese herb store would carry them???...be aware of the fake/counterfeit ones...pay close attention to packaging and perhaps buy from a reputable dealer?? good luck


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

57,

Sorry for your loss. I do not know of this product but did a google check on it and it came up with a health canada advisory on it.

http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/ahc-asc/media/advisories-avis/_2008/2008_177-eng.php

I'm not even sure where to point you to check. I have been watching CH24 'Wylde on Health' from time to time and am a fan of natural preferred over pharma-con when possible. IIRC I believe I've seen Dr. Bryce Wylde talk about chinese medicine a few times. Perhaps calling into his talk show or stopping by or calling his clinic (in Vaughan) and asking him for his advise/leads/recommandations to find the item you need.

I echo the comment about fake merchandise all around so check carefully and research before buying.


----------



## John Russell TM (Aug 15, 2021)

peterpd99 said:


> this is the kind of medicated oil we keep a bottle or two in our home...old school...but it works...I would imagine places like p mall or market village or most chinese herb store would carry them???...be aware of the fake/counterfeit ones...pay close attention to packaging and perhaps buy from a reputable dealer?? good luck


How would you know a fake Kwan Loong Oil from the real one? Can you describe the packaging of both? Thank you so much.


----------

